# Dust Mask (sort of)



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I just received this little box in the mail earlier last week. I wanted to try them out in the shop as a dust mask. They work gr8 while mowing the lawn. In the shop, they seem to be super nice, so far. Seems like Pine, Oak, plywood, and OSB seem to bother me a bit, so I thought I'd try these little nostril filters. I'm gonna give em a 5 out of 5 stars. For the price, I think they're a fantastic addition to dust protection of the lungs. Give em a try. If you don't like em in the shop, you'll like em in the spring and fall when all allergies are going nutz. Thnx for the reads. Any and all, good/bad/ugly comments, always appreciated.



























Now my beard won't get messed up while wearing a dust mask… LOL


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Those look pretty cool, Roger! Are they soft enough to be comfortable? I know I should wear a mask more often, but they tend to steam up my glasses and be so hot and uncomfortable on my lower face. These are pretty awesome looking! Where did you get them from?

Sheila


----------



## slotman (Sep 3, 2011)

Gonna hafta try them. Just trying to figure if I got a round nose or slotted!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Do they come in different shapes?


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

That selfie made it all worth it. 5 stars!


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Sheila,

if you are having issues with dust masks , I strongly suggest getting a half-face respirator by 3M. They cost about 30 or 40 bucks and work SO much better than dust masks. They are a little difficult to wear safety glasses with, but I just go with the full face shield and it works great.

Roger,

I love it! I might have to show these to my wife. Her allergies are real bad this time of year.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Thanks, Roger!


----------



## jroot (Jan 20, 2015)

Very interesting. Yes, please let us know WHERE you got them.
========================================================

Oh, I just did some googling and found this:

http://stores.ebay.ca/WoodyKnows-Nasal-Filters

http://www.woodyknows.com

http://www.amazon.ca/WoodyKnows-Breathable-Allergies-Sinusitis-Alternitives/dp/B007VXW156

There are more sites as well.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Now THAT is a beard!


----------



## PASs (Dec 1, 2009)

Roger, just wrap the whiskers up over your face….instant dust mask.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Very interesting. I can see why they are better for you.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx folks. Sheila: they have different sizes, and they show you how to measure your nostrils. Also, it only took a minute to get the feel of them in there. Except after wearing them for over an hour, I started to blow my nose, and WHOAAA, lol, I forgot they were in there for a split second. Pete: LOL jroot: yes, thnx for the links. I forgot to add them. I got em at Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/WoodyKnows-Allergens-Particles-Alternitives-Replacement/dp/B00DKX0Z2C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1399206106&sr=8-1&keywords=woody+knows.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Very Nice Roger, I might give those a try with my Dust Bee Gone Mask.

Shelia, even though what TheWoodenOyster pointed out is great but I don't think you really need to go to that extreme just use your best judgment on this, what I use is the Dust Bee Gone mask, it doesn't fog up glasses and it's washable. Amazon and Woodcraft sell it for $39.00


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, Roger!


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I love my Dust Bee Gone mask, but question how much it let's through, so these might be a nice addition or alternative. Please keep us updated with your experience.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

That's really cool.
Let me ask you Roger, doesn't it feel like you have something in your nose and you need to blow it out?

Certainly would be nice for dust work, rather than fogging the glasses.
Especially outdoors when the dandelions start flying.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

how very stylish for such sharp dressed man…


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Pretty cool, Roger, but you have to keep your mouth closed for them to be effective. I find that I breathe in much dust through my mouth so I use the one that covers both when avoid certain wood dust.

Thanks for sharing…................Jim


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I definitely need to try these. Granted it's not going to help me with given how much I can talk (and sing when I am alone). Often while I am carving my small things, I also sand small bits and a full dust mask just gets in the way, but my face is so close to the work I can easily breathe in the dust. And it just feels weird to sculpt my white clay with a dust mask on, but there again small puff of dust get me. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

The whole beard thing IS a bitch, but I use a respirator with filters for dust and then I throw on filters for the fumes from finishing. Love it! I guess my ears don't sit right for the rubber band face filters cuz they don't stay on right and fog up my safety glasses.

I think I will give your little gizmos a try anyway as Walnut and some oily woods play havoc with my sinuses.
A little pricey though.
Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Fantastic! I've been wearing one of these: ( click on the picture for a link )




  






but I can't wear it with my glasses, obviously.

Thanks for the tip, Roger.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Jerry- Does that have a built in shield as well? Look's intriguing.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tip Roger, we might get these in Norway someday and they look like a better idea than the usual dust mask. I currently use masks with a small valve on the front to prevent fogging, but I still feel like I'm being smothered by them.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

ZZ top eat your heart out. A fabulous long term commitment to have abeard like that Roger well done young sir.In Oban In Argyll when I lived there, there was a guy just about ages with you Roger and he had a very nice handsome fully formed red beard as he was a real old Highland Scotsman.And was much admired by all of the other farmers plus a few of their wives too,no doubt LOL Have fun my friend. Alistair


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*Jim Jakosh +1 LOL*


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I just have to ask…so you keep the pollen out of your nose…how do you get it out of your beard so that you do not breath it when you take the nose filters out?

The beard is great but reminds me of a great big dust filter that would hold a ton of dust and pollen.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I don't know if I could use these. Not too keen on anything in my nose. I would probably sneeze more. May have to look into this more.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Looks likes a great product


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx everyone. This is one of those things that probably is not a replacement for a dust mask, but, just a nice option for certain times. OH, as far as any dust in the beard…..: there may be a particle er 2 in that bush.. hehe


----------



## Thewoodman2000 (Jan 2, 2013)

Smells good to me!


----------

